# The Snowball 500 in Horseheads NY



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

12/12/08

The Race: The 9th Annual Snowball 500

When: Saturday December 27, 2008. Pre-Race tech to be completed by 12:45, qualifying to follow. Track opens at 8am.

Location: The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers, 2117C Grand Central Ave., Horseheads, NY

The Track: The Bowman Grand Champion. 83.5', 18 turns

The Cars: Aurora Thunderjets run to SCCOTTT Super Stock rules, (similar to Fray or VHORS.) Contact [email protected] for complete rules.

The Sponsor:

Wizzard High Performance, Inc.

148 Deer Oak Lane

Bedford, PA 15522

(814) 623-7482

www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm 



Race History: Only three drivers have won Snowball 500s. Dave Hendrickson is the defending race champion. He defeated Gary Weber, Kevin Hendrickson and Ernie Langford to win the 2007 edition. Paul Kniffen won the race in 2006. Frank Spena Jr. won the first six Snowball 500s.

Concourse D'Elegance - A concourse d'elegance will be held prior to pre-race tech. Judging will be done by the reigning Miss America winner, Kirsten Haglund. (Okay, I just made that part up, it will actually be judged by all present, but it should still be pretty good.) Concourse entries must be able to turn a lap on the Grand Champion layout.

The Snowball 500 is the crown jewel of SCCOTTT Majors and the most prestigious race for Fray-style T-Jets in New York State. The 2008 Snowball could be the closest in history. Leading up the race defending champ Dave Hendrickson and his son, reigning Turkey 250 champ Ryan, have been trading the track record back and forth - sometimes twice in a day. Ryan threw down the gauntlet with a crushing performance in the Turkey 250, but Dave has not shown his real hand in race trim in some time. 

Other potential winners include Scott Udave, Gary Weber, Kevin Hendrickson, Ernie Langford and Tom Bowman. Buffalo's Udave has been steadily improving his program throughout the year and had a strong 3rd at the Turkey 250. Weber grabbed 4th at the Turkey despite his car being down on power. Kevin Hendrickson has shown flashes of speed in 2008 and could surprise. Langford has been in and around the top five through 2008. Virginia Beach's Bowman, the inventor of the magnetic slot car and founder of BRP, a slot car performance company, will have to overcome the local track knowledge of the Upstate New Yorkers.


SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Non-Magnet Open and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 


The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

12/27/2008


A star-studded field of seventeen drivers came together for the Ninth Annual Snowball 500 Presented by Wizzard High Performance on Saturday, December 27, 2008. The race, held at the Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY, featured four former national champions and drivers from as far away as Virginia Beach, VA. Among the legends on hand were 1962 Ford Aurora National Champion Henry Harnish from New Jersey, the inventor of the magnetic slot car, Tom Bowman from Virginia, and the owners/operators of Wizzard High Performance, Bob and R.C. Lincoln of Pennsylvania.



The 8th Annual Snowball 500 Official Entry List
Driver, Hometown - Entrant - Car

Josh Bowman, Virginia Beach, VA - Bowman Racing Products (BRP)

Tom Bowman, Virginia Beach, VA - Bowman Racing Products (BRP)

Henry Harnish, Randolph, NJ - www.HenryHarnish.com

Rob Haught, East Concord, NY - Self

Dave Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing

Kevin Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing 

Ryan Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing 

Jimmy Knuppenburg, Pine Valley, NY - Self

Bob Lincoln, Bedford, PA - Wizzard High Performance, Inc.

R.C. Lincoln, Bedford, PA - Wizzard High Performance, Inc.

Warren Lux, Springville, NY – Lux Racing

George Mest, Springville, NY – Crash’N’Burn Raceway

Jeff "Hoss" Phoenix, Solvay, NY - Self

Joe Saccomanno, Alden, NY - Joe Jets

Sean Swartout, Horseheads, NY - KRD Racing


Scott Udave, Buffalo, NY - Self 

Dave Van Duzer, Horseheads, NY - Van Duzer Hobbies

Jamie Vershay, Rochester, NY – Self


Mark Webster, Camillus, NY - Self 


Qualifying



Mark Webster grabbed the initial pole with a solid 74-lap run. That stood until Ryan Hendrickson stepped up to the track. For the second month in a row Hendrickson pulled 79 lap, falling just short of the magic 80. Dave Hendrickson, Ryan’s Dad, was up next with 78. Harnish looked strong in 3rd. 4th belonged to R.C. Lincoln, who finished only one track section ahead of Webster. The final transfer was taken by Scott Udave, who put up 73 laps despite a slow start to his run. 



1| 79 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 78 – Dave Hendrickson

3| 74 – Henry Harnish

4| 74 – R.C. Lincoln

5| 74 – Mark Webster

6| 73 – Scott Udave

7| 71 – Warren Lux

8| 71 – George Mest

9| 70 – Bob Lincoln

10| 70 – Tom Bowman

11| 70 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix

12| 69 – Dave Van Duzer

13| 66 – Jamie Vershay

14| 65 – Kevin Hendrickson

15| 65 – Sean Swartout

16| 64 – Rob Haught

17| 64 – Josh Bowman

18| 63 – Jimmy Knuppenburg

19| 57 – Joe Saccomanno



LCQ



Tom Bowman topped the LCQ to make the transfer, improving by three laps. “Hoss” Phoenix improved by one lap to take the final transfer spot. Warren Lux dropped one lap, and missed the cut. Mest also dropped one lap and two positions. Jamie Vershay enjoyed one of his best runs at SCCOTTT, four laps better than he managed at the Turkey 250 in November. The youngest driver in the race, Sean Swartout looked very good in a strong field. Josh Bowman was up next followed by Rob Haught. Bob Lincoln made a setup change which worked against him and he dropped six laps. Jimmy Knuppenburg improved by one lap despite a tire falling off. Kevin Hendrickson struggled with an ill-handling car and he was followed by Joe Saccomanno.



1| 73 – Tom Bowman

2| 71 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix

3| 70 – Warren Lux

4| 70 – George Mest

5| 67 – Jamie Vershay

6| 66 – Sean Swartout

7| 65 – Josh Bowman 

8| 64 – Rob Haught

9| 64 – Bob Lincoln

10| 64 – Jimmy Knuppenburg

11| 60 – Kevin Hendrickson

12| 55 – Joe Saccomanno 



Semis



Semi #1



Ryan Hendrickson was the favorite to win the first Semi and he did not disappoint as he pulled away to an easy win. Harnish improved by two laps to get his best lap total ever at SCCOTTT and virtually guaranteed himself a spot in the final for the second straight month. Webster kept Harnish honest and improved by one lap himself. Most days 75 laps will put you in the final, but today Webster found himself in 3rd and on the bubble, underscoring the intense competition on hand. 72 laps will usually place you higher as well, but veteran race Tom Bowman found himself eliminated.



1| 79 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 76 – Henry Harnish

3| 75 – Mark Webster

4| 72 – Tom Bowman



Semi #2



The drivers of Semi #2 had a hard act to follow. Semi #1 was the strongest semi in SCCOTTT history and while the winner of #2 was guaranteed a spot, the rest would be hard-pressed to make it. 



The race began with a great fight between RC Lincoln and Dave Hendrickson, with Phoenix and Udave dropping back. Lincoln lead early before going off course, which allowed Hendrickson to lead. He stayed there until he was clipped by a turn marshal, which allowed Lincoln back in front. The two carried on this way throughout the race despite Hendrickson’s car clearly losing speed. Behind the two leaders, Udave was making another of what is becoming his trademark come-from-behind drives. First he picked off Phoenix. Then he clawed his way past Lincoln and Hendrickson to get himself back onto the lead lap. Then he set about reeling them in. Unfortunately for Udave his charge came up just short, much as it did at the finish of the Turkey 250 in November. At the finish the top three were all on the same lap, with Phoenix three down. Only the winner, Lincoln, would advance to the final. 



1| 74 – R.C. Lincoln

2| 74 – Dave Hendrickson

3| 74 – Scott Udave

4| 71 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix



Final



Heading into the final, the question on everyone’s mind was how much would Ryan Hendrickson win by? Hendrickson clearly had the car and the pace, 500 HO scale kilometers is a long way for a T-Jet to run. No matter what, with no former champions in the final, the Snowball would have a first-time winner for the third year in a row.



Hendrickson lead from the start, challenged by Lincoln early. Harnish and Webster fought over third early until Lincoln made a couple of mistakes and dropped back. Hendrickson now had things his own way and poured it on. He broke the fastest race lap record on three consecutive laps at one point, lowering it to 8.561. Behind him Harnish separated himself from the rest of the pack to be alone in second, well ahead of Lincoln and Webster. Hendrickson looked to be well on his way to his first Snowball 500 victory. His lead was 12 laps part way into the third segment when something changed. His car suddenly began to slow. Harnish could smell blood. He quickly began to reel Hendrickson in. Hendrickson hung tough in the tighter sections, but the others were flying past him on the straights. A pit stop to try to solve the problem only cost him more time. As the race headed toward the 500km mark, Harnish pushed harder but he would come up short. Hendrickson held on by three laps to become the fourth person to win a Snowball 500. Post race tech inspection revealed that Hendrickson’s motor had broken a wire and he was lucky to hang on for the victory.



The 9th Annual Snowball 500 Final Results



1| 363 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 360 – Henry Harnish

3| 354 – R.C. Lincoln

4| 345 – Mark Webster



The 9th Annual Snowball 500 Overall Results



1| 521 – Ryan Hendrickson – Moonstone Porsche 911 GT-3

2| 510 – Henry Harnish – BRP Ford GT

3| 502 – R.C. Lincoln – Davis Porsche 911 GT-3

4| 494 – Mark Webster – Zoomin’ Motorsports Pontiac GTO

5| 152 – Dave Hendrickson – Joe Jet Jaguar XJ-220

6| 147 – Scott Udave – BRP Porsche 356

7| 215 – Tom Bowman – BRP Ford GT40

8| 212 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix – Toyota Supra

9| 141 – Warren Lux – Davis Ferrari F430

10| 141 – George Mest – Joe Jet Ford GT41

11| 133 – Jamie Vershay – Davis Toyota Celica

12| 131 – Sean Swartout – RMT Fraytona Prototype

13| 129 – Josh Bowman – BRP Ford GT40

14| 128 – Rob Haught – Zoomin’ Motorsports Toyota Celica

15| 134 – Bob Lincoln – Davis Alfa Romeo SZ

16| 127 – Jimmy Knuppenburg – Johnny Lightning Ford Mustang Boss 302

17| 125 – Kevin Hendrickson – Johnny Lightning Ford Mustang

18| 112 – Joe Saccomanno – Joe Jet Jaguar XJ-220



Henry Harnish and his Indy Roadster won the Concourse D’Elegance.


----------

